# help star fish



## laura (May 21, 2007)

My kids just brought home two star fish that were found supposedly dead on the beach and they are not I have no stores open in my area and need a quick way to save their lives. I have no fish tanks or anything an dneed some help to get them through till tomorrow.


----------



## Rue (Jan 28, 2007)

...put them in ocean water...from where the kids found them...


----------



## laura (May 21, 2007)

That is pretty obvious except we live over 5 hours from there and I needed something to save them right then. Thanks any ways.


----------



## Robnjo (Apr 17, 2007)

lightly wrap them in moist(not to wet) newspaper, fresh tap is better then nothing at all, and keep cool.


----------

